# Model Holt 4 cly engine questions



## Capt,n John (Feb 20, 2015)

Is there anyone out there that has built or own a Model Holt 75 engine. I have a few questions about this engine. Thanks John


----------



## johanvanzanten (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi John,

I made this engine many years ago from from the original drawing but without the use of castings.
It was a good runner but had serious problems with the lubrication. I discovered the source of the problem after I had sawn the model.
Perhaps I can answer your question. Please see my photo's for inspiration.

Regards,

Johan.


----------



## Capt,n John (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for posting your photos.  My Holt has a different heads.  What scale is your engine?  Nice job you done on it.   Best Regards,   Capt,n


----------

